# any action? anywhere?



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Well it's March 6th has anyone had any toothy fish action yet at all along the Ohio?? I'm ready for some dam action and will b headed down Sunday to try n.c. Dam try catch a few.... Any u fellas get any yet at all?? Not asking for secrets just general bite info


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

If anything is happening at Greenup it's not being shared. I have not fished the river yet, crazy level fluctuations still going strong. This week could see some action, finger crossed.


----------



## jimmyb87 (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been catching a few at NC


----------



## stacman (May 26, 2010)

jimmyb87 said:


> I've been catching a few at NC


I've never fished NC before, do you fish the Ohio side or WV? All I have is an Ohio license


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

I fish wv side do real well if conditions at least ok but guess that's everywhere I'll b goin over weekend know that even if rain...U can fish wv side with resident Ohio license


----------



## stacman (May 26, 2010)

riverpounder said:


> I fish wv side do real well if conditions at least ok but guess that's everywhere I'll b goin over weekend know that even if rain...U can fish wv side with resident Ohio license


Sweet to know, I appreciate the helpful info!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

riverpounder said:


> I fish wv side do real well if conditions at least ok but guess that's everywhere I'll b goin over weekend know that even if rain...U can fish wv side with resident Ohio license



Josh,,,, where you been bud?
I called you many times,,, No reply. 
You still have my number?


----------



## djnsv05 (Mar 9, 2016)

Would it be worth a hour drive to fish NC for suager Saturday and what is the best water level


----------



## SongDogBuster (Jan 17, 2010)

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

djnsv05 said:


> Would it be worth a hour drive to fish NC for suager Saturday and what is the best water level



Sometimes, it could be very important to add where-abouts you live to your Profile Page.
Like, Some of the guys on here go down 2-3 times a week! (Share-a-trip ;>) )

I've been hitting my shore spots & I haven't seen a keeper caught yet, that's with 3 or 4 guys there.
But,,,,, I haven't had the boat down there yet.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Water level?
It all depends on where you want to fish!
High water/ all gaits open,,,, the Ohio side below the dam gets good.
Low water, 3-4 middle gaits open, #10 & #11 CLOSED, WV side is the place to be. 
Fish the backwash seams, wherever they might be!


----------



## djnsv05 (Mar 9, 2016)

That's I'm pretty new to river fishing I'm from east canton I have only fished the OHIO side in Stratton by the lock


----------



## djnsv05 (Mar 9, 2016)

Doboy said:


> Water level?
> It all depends on where you want to fish!
> High water/ all gaits open,,,, the Ohio side below the dam gets good.
> Low water, 3-4 middle gaits open, #10 & #11 CLOSED, WV side is the place to be.
> Fish the backwash seams, wherever they might be!


Is there a place on the web to see what gates are open and is the fishing better from a boat


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Well doboy I got new phone lost bout all my info on it and really haven't been on here much but it's getting to b that time so I was planning on get ahold of Ya somehows... I've only been out once and only one fish but hit a 6" fluke so u know what that means big ol female but I'm ready ta catch some at n.c. for sure !! Gotta scratch the itch if u know what I'm saying,, it's gonna get good fast!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

riverpounder said:


> Well doboy I got new phone lost bout all my info on it and really haven't been on here much but it's getting to b that time so I was planning on get ahold of Ya somehows... I've only been out once and only one fish but hit a 6" fluke so u know what that means big ol female but I'm ready ta catch some at n.c. for sure !! Gotta scratch the itch if u know what I'm saying,, it's gonna get good fast!!



OK,,, RP 
I sent you a PM But I need your NEW contact info,,,, to let YOU know when I'm down there,,,,,
with a seat open on the boat!
Later


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

djnsv05 said:


> Is there a place on the web to see what gates are open and is the fishing better from a boat


Here's the Pike Pool info that I use; (I tried the other one that was posted, but it wouldn't open)
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2
Here's the New Cumberland pool; 
http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2

My rule of thumb for the best fishing on the Ohio side is a pool el of over 18', & a flow OVER 80,,, with all of the gaits open. That heavy flow will push the fish behind the barge wall & into the backwashes.
BUT there are exceptions to every rule (on the RIVER for sure). Use the OGF 'search' box. 
Now's the time to start checking EVERY backwash, every feeder mouth no matter how small, & all of the backwater coves & docks!
Check any spot where the water might be 2*-3* warmer. Just like the lakes.
I'll send you my contact number. If you get a bug to go down & see,,,, give me a call.
If your REALLY interested,,,, I just might pass you my hot spot map. It'll work, once in a while. LMBO!

Has anybody seen the Canton 'SNAKE'?


----------



## riverpounder (Mar 28, 2015)

Well did anyone give the ol Ohio a try Friday or Saturday??? I'm heading down Sunday am hoping for the best ... I got a decent report from Friday from a quality informant saying catching some nothing to get real excited about although I'm already about as ready as u can get for a good bite no matter the time


----------

